# How long do sponges last for?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Say sponge filters and AC sponges? Is there anything that would degrade thier preformance by causing them to break apart and such or are they more of a buy once and keep almost forever by just rinsing it like every 2-4 weeks?

How much are sponge replacements anyways?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Until last week I would have said forever, but the sponge in my AC70 that has been in there for about two years finally let go. And I mean let go! I took it out to rinse it and it fell apart in my hands - pieces all over the place. 

I think they are cheap, bu you can get any kind of open cell sponge and cut it to size. I use pot scrubbers in one of the two I have on my 50gallon piranha tank (the live food makes a mess hence two filters) and they work just fine. 

Lots of options out there, google DIY filter media and see what you get.

Good luck.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have some AC2000 sponges that are over 20 years old and still in use. I have never replace any of my AC filters with new sponge but I do add more sponge to increase the bio load. All my AC500/110 I use 2 sponges in each filter and AC300/70 I use 3 sponges. But the Hydro sponges has to be replace every 3 to 5 years.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Depends on the sponge filter I have one that is degrading after around 4 years but I had some fish eating the dang thing lol.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a new Hydro 5 sponge from John and put it in with my 14" flowerhorn and that sponge only last over night The next day when I came home after work I found most of that sponge was all chew up and the pieces of sponge were suck up in the AC500 and the rest were floating around


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I've had most of my hydro sponges for years with no problems. Limited cleaning should increase their life (i.e. if you use them as a secondary filter, there really is no need to clean them, especially if you've got shrimp or plecs).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

AC inserts last for many years, unless you bleach them. Sponge filters need to be cleaned whether you use them as primary or secondary filters.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BillD said:


> AC inserts last for many years, unless you bleach them. Sponge filters need to be cleaned whether you use them as primary or secondary filters.


I only bleach my prefilter DIY sponge I put over my AC20 intake tube when it is really gunked up and I can't clean it all off even after squeezes in a small container with fingers rubbing it. I use like 1:10 or 20 ratio and let it soak a bit and the fine bits release after an hour and the sponge is looking spotless. Do a prime dose and soak it then wrap it around my intake tube with ruberbands and it works good.

That is the only thing I bleach. The sponges in my AC20 I only hand squeeze to clean them.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i've got second hand AC sponges that are going on 5 years at least.

as far sponge filter sponges..... my plecos are demolishing the one i've only had for about 6 months


----------

